# Minor Injury



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

My brother accidentally closed the coop door on Raisin's foot. It pushed up a scale on her toe. It doesn't look bad, but it bled a little. She doesn't seem to be in lots of pain. We put some Vetericyn on it and then wrapped it with Vetrap tape. She is doing fine but since the other chickens have a tendency to pick at her as it is, we gave her a cage and a nest box to sleep in. I may just let her spend the night here since taking her back to the roost may cause a commotion with Wigwam. She seems to be sleeping fine in the crate.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Good job!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I love your bandage! I would not worry about it too much. I would put antibiotic ointment on it. I've had chickens missing toes, I closed a door and 4 little feet one time, one of my roos fought thru the fence and lost both spurs and couldn't walk (woose). Then from not walking to walking up a storm in 2 days-well I think Polish roos really do play booboos well. I'll bet you feel wprse than she does!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If I were you, I'd put Raisin back in with the others as soon as possible.
If you think the others picked on her before, it'll be worse the longer you keep Raisin away from the others.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Yeah,what Dawg said....


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> Yeah,what Dawg said....


I let her sleep in the crate for the night and she did fine and her wound Looks better. I put her back with the others and they didn't even care.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I love your bandage! I would not worry about it too much. I would put antibiotic ointment on it. I've had chickens missing toes, I closed a door and 4 little feet one time, one of my roos fought thru the fence and lost both spurs and couldn't walk (woose). Then from not walking to walking up a storm in 2 days-well I think Polish roos really do play booboos well. I'll bet you feel wprse than she does!


Last night she spent the night in a crate with a nesting box. She did fine and the next morning was put back with the flock. They didn't seem to notice her disappearance or, for that matter, her reappearance. They just accepted her right back in. Today I found that a small section of the side of her toe was cut a little as well, so applied more Vetericyn to that and tried to clean out the dirt/poo mix from it. It doesn't seem to be swollen or infected at all, just a little dirty. The dirt had solidified in the wound, and I did not want to cause Raisin any pain, so I left it and bandaged it to prevent further contamination. Tonight she is sleeping with the flock again, and I am letting her sleep with the bandage on. I hope it heals soon.


----------

